# Here is my storage unit find!!!



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is my storage unit find!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Tease. What's in the tubs?


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow I would freak if I found that much Halloween stuff


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL. spiders! No kidding.... Lots and lots of large and small pose able spiders, bats, rats, black cats and snakes. Tons of animated talking heads, animated signs and lights out the wazoo! It has a Gemmy Mummy, 2 types of brand new Gemmy scarecrows, Gemmy Hungry Harry, brand new still in box Gemmy 6 ft party monster and 3 animated crystal ball props. 2 5 feet plus tall old candelabras, 6 or more really freaky witches with brooms, 3 of the boxes are stuffed with reaper hanging decorations from small to pretty large. I have 2 boxes of creepy clown stuff and a new face ripper clown still in the box! Tons of neat tombstones and creepy graveyard bride creatures. The total on this haul was $800. How do you think I did?


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

You did awesome. You should share with your Texas counterparts. hint hint. LOL


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG!!!!!! That's it then - totally jealous!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good on ya!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

WHOA.... you lucky devil. You did better than good! Hope you ya bought a lottery ticket too!


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

It sounds like you need to have a bit of an on-line sell. I'll bet you can get you money back and still have a major amount of stuff left!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's killer DD! Good for you!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

pics or it didn't happen. haha. I want to see all that stuff layed out not in bins


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

I put some of them in my office at work. Feast your eyes on these babies!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice! very good score.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that prop dude with the beard is really scary! Oh wait.....


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

roxyblue said:


> man, that prop dude with the beard is really scary! Oh wait.....:d


:d


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

bats you say....well, if any of them ever need home, my orphanage will gladly accept them!


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Those are incredibly awesome, I especially like Jason!


----------



## Spooky56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nooooo faaaair!!!


----------

